# Snap Caps - Aluminium vs Plastic



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

My LGS carries both Aluminium Snap Caps (~$15 for 5) and Orange Plastic Snap Caps (~$3 for 10) ... 

Does anyone have any experience with plastic snap caps? Am I going to wear the palstic ones out so fast that I'll end up spending more in the long run ??


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've used both.
The plastic ones break after some amount of use.
The aluminum ones don't.

I no longer buy the plastic ones. They don't last long enough.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

Thansk for the insight... I thought that might be the case, but figured $12 is a box of ammo, so it doesn't cost anything to ask!


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Aluminum over plastic. The A-Zoom brand is the best I have found. :mrgreen:


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I've only used the A-zoom ones. I can't help but think the plastic ones will eventually break after racking them during practice.


----------

